
Ask HN: What are the most innovative new OSes in active development? - fouc
There was a recent thread about SerenityOS [0] which lead me to Andreas Kling&#x27;s youtube channel.  I like his ideas about tighter vertical integration between the OS and desktop apps, and a browser that is a smart document reader, as opposed to a VM for web apps.<p>I am curious to hear about other innovative ideas happening with other OSes in active development.<p>Bonus points for non-POSIX plays or language choices beyond C&#x2F;C++&#x2F;Rust :)<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21212294
======
rvz
> I like his ideas about tighter vertical integration between the OS and
> desktop apps, and a browser that is a smart document reader, as opposed to a
> VM for web apps.

Other actively developed OSes that fit this level of OS + desktop apps
integration are:

ReactOS: [https://reactos.org/](https://reactos.org/)

Haiku: [https://www.haiku-os.org/](https://www.haiku-os.org/)

Redox: [https://www.redox-os.org/](https://www.redox-os.org/)

> Bonus points for non-POSIX plays or language choices beyond C/C++/Rust :)

Then you will pretty much like Fuchsia, a new OS by Google that is actively
developed in the open and uses its own kernel called Zircon which is a
microkernel optimised for modern processor architectures and multi-core
machines.

Several drivers are actively written in Rust and its networking stack is
written in Golang. Everything else including the kernel is written mostly in
C++11.

[https://fuchsia.dev/fuchsia-src/the-book](https://fuchsia.dev/fuchsia-
src/the-book)

~~~
fouc
Interesting..

ReactOS -> targets Windows XP compatibility.

HaikuOS -> targets BeOS compatibility & POSIX too.

Redox -> Unix-like with Microkernel design

------
au750
Not sure how active is it but Genode looks interesting:

[https://genode.org/about/index](https://genode.org/about/index)

"The Genode OS Framework is a tool kit for building highly secure special-
purpose operating systems."

"Genode is based on a recursive system structure. Each program runs in a
dedicated sandbox and gets granted only those access rights and resources that
are needed for its specific purpose."

